# Free to Good home



## lizbanks (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi I have a male rabbit about 1 year old. Black/brown in colour. The only reason I am getting rid of him is because he was brought for the children and they no longer bother with him. He will come with lots oh hay,straw, food, food
bowl, water bottle, etc. But NO HUTCH!! He is a lovely rabbit just needs someone with the love he needs.Collect from Guildford, Surrey


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Poor little bun 
You are 'getting rid' of him are you, like throwing out a piece of rubbish.

Too many bunnies end up in rescues because children get bored of them, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Poor, poor boy


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Its a shame people get a pet because the children want one, without thinking about what happens when the children become bored - as they do. - The parents are to blame.

- I also thought advertising was against the forum rules: - But then I guess you didnt take the time to read the rules, and joined the forum for one reason alone.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> - I also thought advertising was against the forum rules: - But then I guess you didnt take the time to read the rules, and joined the forum for one reason alone.


I believe offering animals for rehoming is allowed, not selling?

Anyway, this is a story which is told all to often. Can you not look after the rabbit yourself. I mean I assume you know that childrens interests and fads change from month to month, and when you as the adult bought that rabbit, you committed to looking after it for its lifetime, not the lifetime of your young childrens interest?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

what so we can advertise if we are 'giving away' but not if we are 'selling'. Brilliant that is, as giving pets away is ever so responsible...just as responsible as advertising on a forum.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

whilst i agree with you all, and hate the term "rid" i hope the bunny can find a new home, preferably with another for company.

Can I ask why no hutch? where does he live now?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rehoming IS allowed, if they were asking money for him then that wouldnt be allowed

now onto the OP

i am disgusted by your attitude! i wish i could say shocked, but sadly we see this all to often
as the adult of the house hold you should NEVER take on a pet for your children without being willing to be the active caretaker yourself! no child should be expected to be solely responsiable for any animal, let alone one so high maintinance as a rabbit!
shame on you for doing so, and shame on you for refering to doing so like he is no more then an unwanted toy you are getting "rid" of!
i hope you will think in future before allowing any child to bring a new pet into your household, you HAVE to be willing to take on the role of primary caregiver your self!, if you arent, then just say no.

now, onto finding the rabbit a new home, is he neutered or not? are his jabs up to date or not? would you be willing to do these before you rehomed him, would you be willing to travel to take him to his new home.
has he lived indoors or outdoors?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just to add that I completely agree that your attitude sucks!
next week no doubt you'll be getting a kitten
did you not think that a rabbit lives for 10+ years???
There are 30,000 rabbits in rescue centres across Britain and its ignorant people like yourself that put them there!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

although I fully agree that this little bun shouldn't have been taken on if there was a chance people would become bored of it. . . 

BUT

we also have to consider that the OP is offering the bun to hopefully a good home where the little one will be loved and appreciated as they should be! It looks like a generally healthy rabbit and doesn't look neglected but obviously you have to think that by giving this little one up it might be appreciated more in another home and like someone mentioned it may even be put with other rabbits.

I don't want to cause an argument because I know there are already lots of rabbits in rescues and I completely agree it is irresponsible to take on a pet without considering that your children most likely will get bored and it will become your responsibility but like I said this little one might go to a home where it is appreciated instead of just "kept healthy" and alive by the parents.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> although I fully agree that this little bun shouldn't have been taken on if there was a chance people would become bored of it. . .
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


thats exactly what i was trying to say


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

mstori said:


> thats exactly what i was trying to say


I'm glad we're looking on the bright side of this sad situation


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> although I fully agree that this little bun shouldn't have been taken on if there was a chance people would become bored of it. . .
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


there is a problem with offering them free to a good home, is if you dont vet the new home, the rabbit may find itself in the same situation all over again, or even worse, as snake food or even dog bait, there are some very nasty people in this world.
from the OPs post i dont think they will be vetting any potential new home, it really does sound to me like they just want the rabbit out.
however i may be wrong, and their answers to my earlier questions will help to show this.

if i ever had to offer any of my animals (god forbid) to a new home, i would ask for a donation, which will put off the majority of the freebie seekers, then, once i have vetted the new owners, if they really do seem genuine, in all likely hood, i would tell them to keep the fee and buy my baby lots of treats with it instead


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Poor, poor boy


Nothing I can add to this!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

While I agree that the situation of this little bunny is far from ideal, at least the lady is asking on a pet forum in the hope of getting a good home for this little one. The problem with letting emotions get the better of us is that the lady will most likely not want to reply or even perhaps even bother to try on another animal savvy forum to rehome the bunny as she will feel she is being attacked. 
I just worry that perhaps this bunny will be given to just anyone who shows an interest now and who knows where he may end up 
With running my own rescue I have found that being truthful but tactful the outcome for the animals involved is all round a much better one.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

GerbilNik said:


> While I agree that the situation of this little bunny is far from ideal, at least the lady is asking on a pet forum in the hope of getting a good home for this little one. The problem with letting emotions get the better of us is that the lady will most likely not want to reply or even perhaps even bother to try on another animal savvy forum to rehome the bunny as she will feel she is being attacked.
> I just worry that perhaps this bunny will be given to just anyone who shows an interest now and who knows where he may end up
> With running my own rescue I have found that being truthful but tactful the outcome for the animals involved is all round a much better one.


It is upsetting as this happens all too often but what's done is done and this lady needs to find a home for this little man so can anybody help? Anyone in Guildford area?
Are you able to give us some more info? Is he neutered? Are his vaccinations up to date? This kind of info may help in finding him a home.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd much rather see him go to a home he's appreciated in

I don't think that can be seen as anything against the current owner. . .I think they're trying to do what's right for the little one


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

No hutch???
Spose your going to sell that and make money!
What will he live in when your rid of him?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> It is upsetting as this happens all too often but what's done is done and this lady needs to find a home for this little man so can anybody help? Anyone in Guildford area?
> Are you able to give us some more info? Is he neutered? Are his vaccinations up to date? This kind of info may help in finding him a home.


I'm not far from Guildford but I can't take on another rabbit at the moment, I just don't have the space or money to add another without compromising the ones I already have.

I am however willing to help transport him to someone who can take him on or to a rescue. Just thought, I'll have a word with Delia, she is at capacity at the moment with the refurbishment but she may take on one more or I could possibly foster him for a short term basis.

Liz, can you get back to me with some more details. Where exactly in Guildford are you? (PM me this for security). Is he neutered? Has he been vaccinated? These things are important to know for the rescue to help judge the care he'll need when first taken in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> I'd much rather see him go to a home he's appreciated in
> 
> *I don't think that can be seen as anything against the current owner. . .I think they're trying to do what's right for the little one *


I would be more inclined to believe this if the term "rid" wasn't used and his hutch came with him, all this person wants is to get him out of her hair and to sell the hutch to recoup her costs. Unless people get stick for doing things like this it will carry on being an everyday occurrence. Pets are a privilege not a right, if you can't look after a pet for the entirety of their life then don't get the pet, it's that simple....
(Obviously that last statement doesn't include people that suffer hardship in their life, but then an add from someone like that would be worded a lot differently....)


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I never understand why people buy bunnies as pets, especially for children, as they are so high maintenance and need soooo much space!! I hate it when you see these tiny little cages/hutches people stick them in and think that it is an acceptable way to keep anything let alone a rabbit!! If we kept cats or dogs in a cage proportionally the same size there would be outcry! - don't people realise the only reason rabbits were kept in hutches in the first place is to fatten them for the table, it stops them loosing weight as they can't do anything!!!!!!

I used to work in a vets and people like the OP are the reason I ended up with pet rabbits, they "get rid of them" when the children get bored or the sunny weather ends and it becomes a chore - the last one i rescued was bought for a 2yr old child and they had it's brother as well for their one yr old to play with - I kid you not - surprise surprise the kiddies fought over one of them and broke it's leg, needless to say they couldn't afford to fix it as a new one was only a few pounds to buy!! I got the female as it was so vicious - they wouldn't give me the other one as it didn't bite so they just left it's leg!! I picked up the rabbit from their house and it was kept in a hutch no bigger than 1ft x 3ft and hadn't been out for weeks as it bites it was only a year old, it is now 8yrs old and very happy!!!! I let my rabbits have the run of an acre orchard, which they use the whole of it they love to do mad dashes all over the place at a flat out run, I bring them into a 22ft x 16ft stable for winter - even that is too small, so a small hutch, and if it is lucky, a run must be misery for a rabbit!!! 
I went to a poultry sale locally earlier in the year, they also sold rabbits - there was a double decker hutch with 2 rabbits in it and it sold for the grand sum of £7 - hutch + rabbits!!!!!!!! Other bunnies there sold for as little as £1 - sad or what!!!

Makes me so mad that we live in such a disposable society with no emotional attachments to living things - makes me worry when parents do this what sort of message does it give the children - you do realise if they learn that when things get a faff they can just get rid of it - think long term when you are old and a faff to look after what do you think they will do with you??!!!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

AlexArt said:


> I never understand why people buy bunnies as pets, especially for children, as they are so high maintenance and need soooo much space!! I hate it when you see these tiny little cages/hutches people stick them in and think that it is an acceptable way to keep anything let alone a rabbit!! If we kept cats or dogs in a cage proportionally the same size there would be outcry! - don't people realise the only reason rabbits were kept in hutches in the first place is to fatten them for the table, it stops them loosing weight as they can't do anything!!!!!!
> 
> I used to work in a vets and people like the OP are the reason I ended up with pet rabbits, they "get rid of them" when the children get bored or the sunny weather ends and it becomes a chore - the last one i rescued was bought for a 2yr old child and they had it's brother as well for their one yr old to play with - I kid you not - surprise surprise the kiddies fought over one of them and broke it's leg, needless to say they couldn't afford to fix it as a new one was only a few pounds to buy!! I got the female as it was so vicious - they wouldn't give me the other one as it didn't bite so they just left it's leg!! I picked up the rabbit from their house and it was kept in a hutch no bigger than 1ft x 3ft and hadn't been out for weeks as it bites it was only a year old, it is now 8yrs old and very happy!!!! I let my rabbits have the run of an acre orchard, which they use the whole of it they love to do mad dashes all over the place at a flat out run, I bring them into a 22ft x 16ft stable for winter - even that is too small, so a small hutch, and if it is lucky, a run must be misery for a rabbit!!!
> I went to a poultry sale locally earlier in the year, they also sold rabbits - there was a double decker hutch with 2 rabbits in it and it sold for the grand sum of £7 - hutch + rabbits!!!!!!!! Other bunnies there sold for as little as £1 - sad or what!!!
> ...


sounds like your rabbits are treated like kings (or queens) 

my boyfriend's little sister had a rabbit and I would say it was the best looked after rabbit I've seen. . . obviously nothing in comparison to what you do for your buns but it was groomed carefully every day, walked on a harness in the garden very carefully after she made sure it was completely used to the harness and it didn't pull in order to hurt itself or anything she even used to run around with it carefully on a long leash (because they live next to miles of fields and their garden is large but not very secure and if it got out it would never be seen again  ) but yeah she really looked after her little one. . . it did have a hutch indoors and a penned off area indoors for when she was at school (because her parents were in and out all day and didn't want to risk it getting out of the front door) but it was kept more like a house cat than a rabbit and it was a very healthy rabbit. . .the only thing that I would say is she should have had another one for a companion. . . they live in a ridiculously large bungalow so it was just allowed free range of the entire place (no stairs to cause a risk to the little guy)


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

totally agree the attitudes bad crack and all to common but it would be better off biting your tongue and helping these people rehome first - then jump all over them


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I completely agree with the sentiments expressed by everyone objecting to the OP. It's difficult not to get emotional about attitudes to animals and their welfare. However...the OP hasn't reposted since starting the thread (unless anybody's had private contact) - I wonder if she's lurking or has run a mile! I also wonder what will now happen to the rabbit she was looking to rehome...


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hel_79 said:


> I completely agree with the sentiments expressed by everyone objecting to the OP. It's difficult not to get emotional about attitudes to animals and their welfare. However...the OP hasn't reposted since starting the thread (unless anybody's had private contact) - I wonder if she's lurking or has run a mile! I also wonder what will now happen to the rabbit she was looking to rehome...


I'm think she's been scared off. Unfortunately theres no way of contacting her, can't PM her as she hasn't made enough posts. Hope that bunny finds a good home.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Kammie said:


> I'm think she's been scared off. Unfortunately theres no way of contacting her, can't PM her as she hasn't made enough posts. Hope that bunny finds a good home.


That's a shame, especially since you tried your best to reach out


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I bet the rabbit is on some site like gumtree or preloved already.
The OP came onto a site where she doesn't know anyone and was willing to give the poor boy to just anyone and that is just wrong 
She should contact a rescue and find him a place.

I know I am in the process of helping to re-home 2 bunnies that were dumped on me but I have been here a long while and I know the home they are heading to is a 100% fabulous one.


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

I understand everybody's frustration and that emotions were high after this lady's post; we all love our rabbits and can't imagine anyone not feeling the same way as us. However, I don't think it was right for everyone to jump down her throat all at once. 

Her trying to find a new home for the rabbit rather than keeping it where it would never get any attention was the right choice--the way she phrased it is definitely unfortunate, but there's nothing we can do about that. If we want to educate people, we have to do it gently, not attack them. That just makes them run away, which she obviously did. It's difficult to be gentle when our emotions get the better of us, but we have to try, or else people won't listen. Getting angry and calling her cruel and basically a horrible person for wanting to give her rabbit to a new home (even if she did say "get rid of", I'm sure that's what she was trying to do, find it a good new home), seems to have made her not to return to this site. Which is unfortunate, because there are so many caring people here with great advice to give. It's seriously one of the best places I've found for advice and I've read through a lot of posts. I was actually surprised to see the reaction everyone gave to this woman. Harsh, and I'm sure unexpected by her. I'm really not surprised she hasn't responded to anyone. Everything everyone said was correct, just said in the wrong way if we wanted her to listen. People don't listen when they're attacked, but I'm sure she would have listened to advice if someone had initially responded kindly and helpfully.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I bet the rabbit is on some site like gumtree or preloved already.


It is and if anyone wishes to home the rabbit just search rabbits and Guildford in PL and you will find him...

I dont think he has a hutch tbh.....?

I dislike the idea of anyone getting a pet for a child....


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> It is and if anyone wishes to home the rabbit just search rabbits and Guildford in PL and you will find him...
> 
> I dont think he has a hutch tbh.....?
> 
> I dislike the idea of anyone getting a pet for a child....


Thank you for that. I'll try to make contact and see if I can get poor bunny into a rescue.

Edit: Need a full membership account to contact her, I only have the free one.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> It is and if anyone wishes to home the rabbit just search rabbits and Guildford in PL and you will find him...
> 
> I dont think he has a hutch tbh.....?
> 
> I dislike the idea of anyone getting a pet for a child....


Oh wow well done...wow we officially have our own Sherlock


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

labyrinth001 said:


> I understand everybody's frustration and that emotions were high after this lady's post; we all love our rabbits and can't imagine anyone not feeling the same way as us. However, I don't think it was right for everyone to jump down her throat all at once.
> 
> Her trying to find a new home for the rabbit rather than keeping it where it would never get any attention was the right choice--the way she phrased it is definitely unfortunate, but there's nothing we can do about that. If we want to educate people, we have to do it gently, not attack them. That just makes them run away, which she obviously did. It's difficult to be gentle when our emotions get the better of us, but we have to try, or else people won't listen. Getting angry and calling her cruel and basically a horrible person for wanting to give her rabbit to a new home (even if she did say "get rid of", I'm sure that's what she was trying to do, find it a good new home), seems to have made her not to return to this site. Which is unfortunate, because there are so many caring people here with great advice to give. It's seriously one of the best places I've found for advice and I've read through a lot of posts. I was actually surprised to see the reaction everyone gave to this woman. Harsh, and I'm sure unexpected by her. I'm really not surprised she hasn't responded to anyone. Everything everyone said was correct, just said in the wrong way if we wanted her to listen. People don't listen when they're attacked, but I'm sure she would have listened to advice if someone had initially responded kindly and helpfully.


As I said before if she truly wanted what is best for her rabbit then she would have had a hutch to go with, in fact she would have stuck around for more than 15 mins in the hope that someone wants to help. The OP was right with their wording they want "rid" 
And tbh I really believe the OP had no intention of coming back considering the last activity on the account was 21-08-11 at 1.09pm, the first reply wasn't until 1.21pm.
What this person wanted was people falling over themselves to pick up her mistakes


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

maybe she doesn't have a hutch and the rabbit has it's own room in the house to be shut in at night and then allowed free roam all day? like a house cat

I know it's unlikely but it's a possibility

or maybe the cage or hutch is really old and she's binning it. . . :huh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> maybe she doesn't have a hutch and the rabbit has it's own room in the house to be shut in at night and then allowed free roam all day? like a house cat
> 
> I know it's unlikely but it's a possibility
> 
> or maybe the cage or hutch is really old and she's binning it. . . :huh:


I would love to believe that, I really would


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I would love to believe that, I really would


hahaha I know it's very unlikely but we can hope!!!


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm Admin on another forum and can easily find a users email, its VBulletin same as this, there must be an Admin who can ping her a message


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Someone posted on facebook the other day

"What's the best pet to get for 2 5 year olds"


I replied with stuffed toys. 5 year olds don't have the knowledge or the mental maturity to look after animals properly. Silly really.

We made the mistake of getting two gerbils for my daughter, they passed away but she never paid any attention to them, so I offered to get her another pet when she is 10.  Up til then she's learning about how to take care of our animals already and is helping with feeding/cleaning out, so hopefully when I feel she is ready to do it by herself I will get her a pet for her own. definately not a rabbit!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Thank you for that. I'll try to make contact and see if I can get poor bunny into a rescue.
> 
> Edit: Need a full membership account to contact her, I only have the free one.


Its also on p4h which has a mobile number, just put her area and rabbit in.


----------



## Yaazmahn (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't understand why people are making such a HUGE fuss of this poster wanting to give the bunny a good home?ut: Surely it is a good thing that she has realised that the bunny would be better off in a different home where he'll be given LOADS of fuss and all the attention he could possibly want! yes it was a mistake getting the bunny in the first place, but surely you should want to help the bunny find a loving home and support the poster and help her achieve that instead of ranting at her? I'm sure she didn't mean 'get rid' in a bad way, it's a phrase, maybe the wrong one:huh::nono:, but she must care enough about this bunny to want him to be put into a good home. :thumbup:


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

AlexArt said:


> I never understand why people buy bunnies as pets, especially for children, as they are so high maintenance and need soooo much space!! I hate it when you see these tiny little cages/hutches people stick them in and think that it is an acceptable way to keep anything let alone a rabbit!! If we kept cats or dogs in a cage proportionally the same size there would be outcry! - don't people realise the only reason rabbits were kept in hutches in the first place is to fatten them for the table, it stops them loosing weight as they can't do anything!!!!!!
> 
> I used to work in a vets and people like the OP are the reason I ended up with pet rabbits, they "get rid of them" when the children get bored or the sunny weather ends and it becomes a chore - the last one i rescued was bought for a 2yr old child and they had it's brother as well for their one yr old to play with - I kid you not - surprise surprise the kiddies fought over one of them and broke it's leg, needless to say they couldn't afford to fix it as a new one was only a few pounds to buy!! I got the female as it was so vicious - they wouldn't give me the other one as it didn't bite so they just left it's leg!! I picked up the rabbit from their house and it was kept in a hutch no bigger than 1ft x 3ft and hadn't been out for weeks as it bites it was only a year old, it is now 8yrs old and very happy!!!! I let my rabbits have the run of an acre orchard, which they use the whole of it they love to do mad dashes all over the place at a flat out run, I bring them into a 22ft x 16ft stable for winter - even that is too small, so a small hutch, and if it is lucky, a run must be misery for a rabbit!!!
> I went to a poultry sale locally earlier in the year, they also sold rabbits - there was a double decker hutch with 2 rabbits in it and it sold for the grand sum of £7 - hutch + rabbits!!!!!!!! Other bunnies there sold for as little as £1 - sad or what!!!
> ...


omg thats awful! 1ft by 3ft is smaller than my hamsters cage! poor rabbits


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Its also on p4h which has a mobile number, just put her area and rabbit in.


Thank you! I've sent her an email, fingers crossed she gets back to me.


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow..........im not surprized she didnt return.

ever heard or the term never ASUME cuz u make an ass out of u & me???

Alot of assumptions is all i can say. and to be honest its cringe worthy, to think some ppl can sit behind there computer and hurl all ov these assumptions about someone theyv never met is beyond me, it really is. I hope these peopls feel so much better about your day. 

I agree people shouldnt get pets if they cant commit, but these things happen . If only we lived in a perfect world. Theres far to many animals being treat cruelly and abused to be going on like this???? The woman is looking to find a good home and she thought she came to the right place ...........WRONG far to many people on their highhorse me thinks forums are meant to be places to find advice and help..........now its just a place to be attacked


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> Wow..........im not surprized she didnt return.
> 
> ever heard or the term never ASUME cuz u make an ass out of u & me???
> 
> ...


why bump up an old topic just to be nasty to other people :huh:

as has already been said the OP hasnt even seen these comments, as they havent been back since BEFORE the first reply was posted.
no one here is assuming anything, apart from yourself, and your the only one on a high horse here, this topic had already fizzled out and was well and truely off the first page, so why bring it back to attention 

on another note, kammie, did you get a reply?


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Its a shame people get a pet because the children want one, without thinking about what happens when the children become bored - as they do. - The parents are to blame.
> 
> - I also thought advertising was against the forum rules: - But then I guess you didnt take the time to read the rules, and joined the forum for one reason alone.


One of the main things that totally knob me off aswell!!!

If you bring an animal into a family enviroment it's EVERYONES responsibility.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope not a word from them lil miss. I really hope that bunny found a good home.


----------

